# Has noone seen this yet?



## Dedskunk (Sep 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774810213366902784


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sad to hear, but I'm betting it was alcohol and exhaustion related.


----------



## Piccolora (Sep 13, 2016)

Take good care of yourself at conventions. And if that is to be your last hour, make it your best.


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 21, 2016)

I know someone was involved in a hit and run at the Motor City Fur con this year. From what I heard, the con goer was crossing the street (a very busy one) at night, in full suit (with head on) and was a bit drunk.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Sad to hear. RIP


----------

